
Enerjy - Automatically review your java code by comparing to open source - iamwil
http://www.enerjy.com/learn.html
======
iamwil
Interesting concept. I wonder how well it works.

~~~
utnick
probably not too well

the most important metrics it uses to determine if your code is bug prone
according to their tech paper are: # of comments, file size, javadoc usage,
and using { } after if statements.

These kind of metrics probably do statistically correlate to correct and
incorrect programs. Careful programmers often use javadoc and heavy
commenting.

However, just because you don't use comments doesn't mean your code is
incorrect. And programmers already know if they use javadoc and comments, they
don't need a tool to tell them.

